# Design your own plans?



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

For those who like to design your own plans there is a *free* program that is great for concept and final drawings. It's called Google SketchUp. You can make a 3D concept drawing and print it out in 2D or export it in 2D or 3D. There is a learning curve but it might be worth the time to learn how to use it. You can download it at:

sketchup.google.com/download.html

Attached is a simple plan I did just for practice.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've done a copy and paste on that URL George, I'll either seek you're help in mastering it or show off my results.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Harry. I probably wouldn't be much help as I am still struggling with it my self. The good news is that there are a lot of tutorials with the program and also on-line. I think it's really neat to be able to draw up a plan to scale along with measurements and look at it from all sides in 3D. That way you can see what your idea looks like from all angles.
I will be looking forward to seeing some of your results.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

George, show me yours and I'll show you mine, eventually!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks George for the link 

I did download the software ( 35mb file) and gave it a shot BUT that's a nightmare program ... holy cow ,,, learning curve, I guess 

But that's just my 2 cents 

Bj  



curiousgeorge said:


> For those who like to design your own plans there is a *free* program that is great for concept and final drawings. It's called Google SketchUp. You can make a 3D concept drawing and print it out in 2D or export it in 2D or 3D. There is a learning curve but it might be worth the time to learn how to use it. You can download it at:
> 
> sketchup.google.com/download.html
> 
> Attached is a simple plan I did just for practice.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I've been using it lately.. The video tutorial is very good, and takes you right through all of the program..


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks George downloaded it today going to have to practice though really like it.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I know it is a neat program as I have seen what folks can do with it but I just haven't had luck myself. I would love to use it for my box work. I don't think I have the patience 

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

harrysin said:


> George, show me yours and I'll show you mine, eventually!


OK, Harry. 

Here's mine along with completed project... It's the rolling cabinet I posted in Show N' Tell.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's not fair George, I thought that you had only just downloaded the programme. By the sound of it I doubt that I'll be able to master it, if a youngster like Corey is having difficulty what chance has a guy born in 1933?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job George

Looks like you forgot the toe kick at the base+face frame  and the back part.

I just may play with the software one more time .


---------------



curiousgeorge said:


> OK, Harry.
> 
> Here's mine along with completed project... It's the rolling cabinet I posted in Show N' Tell.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I downloaded it, will give it a shot. Been using AutoCad so long (probably overkill....) but might be fun to learn a new program!

Thanks for the heads up on this program


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

harrysin said:


> That's not fair George, I thought that you had only just downloaded the programme. By the sound of it I doubt that I'll be able to master it, if a youngster like Corey is having difficulty what chance has a guy born in 1933?


Aw, come on Harry! Age has nothing to do with it (I'm 63) and besides you are pretty sharp on picking things up. All it takes is going through the tutorials and sitting down and playing with it every chance you get. You will be surprised at what you can do with just the basics.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Bj,

I didn't put a toe kick on it because it is on wheels and I need a way to set the brakes. 

As I told Harry, all you have to do is learn the basics (lines, squares, rectangles and circles), then just play with it some and you will pick up new skills as you go.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

You're welcome Doug. If you can use AutoCad you should have no problem. The only thing would be getting used to working in 3D.


----------



## forunna (Jul 22, 2007)

I hope you guys havent given up on Googlesketch. 
It really is worth getting to know. YOu can quickly and easily draw up anything once you get the hang of it.
Have a go at drawing some simple things you have already made You know the parts and how they look appart and how they go together. Work at it till you get it right then draw some of your shop equipment.
Its pretty rare to get something this good for free.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I haven't tried it yet, I'm only just getting to grips with pain.net, then I will give it a go, you make it sound so simple!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Howdy all,

I've been using this program quite extensively for work projects. Now these aren't wood working type projects but they involve very creative 3D type pictures and I have to admit, it's one super program. I've been designing communications rooms with racks and cabinets and devices on those to quite a bit of detail. 

If you're thinking of giving up on this program, please give it another try....do use the tutorials as some have suggested. I would recommend doing the tutorials right through, they aren't that hard.

The results you will get are limited only by your own imagination.

Have fun with it, it's like woodworking in that respect. It's a fun program and it will give a preview of what you want to build more easily than you would expect once you get past the basics.

KarateEd......


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Corey (and others whose experience has been similar)
Don't feel bad --
I do computer support for a living. Without any formal training (never MEANT to make it a career) I have managed to teach myself everything from DOS to Novell to Excel etc etc 
But I hit a mental block more than once on this program and gave up.
May have to go back and give it another try.

In the spirit of 'keep it simple' which has been stressed in other forums --
I usually just use the DRAW layer in MS Word. You can type in dimensions, manipulate objects -- pretty much anything you need for simpe elevation drawings -- 
NOT so handy for 3-D.

Any long time Macintosh users out there? Do you remember MacDraw that shipped with the OS for a while at the beginning? Talk about an elegantly SIMPLE object-oriented drawing tool.


----------

